# Whats ideal water parameter for RBP's?



## TamNguyen604 (Oct 20, 2008)

i would like water parameters close to the waters of the amazon river, slightly acidic. thank you thank you

ph
gh
kh
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ideal nitrate is 0 but never gonna happen lol but below 20 is best but below 40 is accepted. ph varies but my opinion is the 6.5 range i know that it is below 7 in their natural waters but 6.5 is pretty ideal imho. gh and kh i have no idea.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

> ideal nitrate is 0 but never gonna happen lol but below 20 is best but below 40 is accepted. ph varies but my opinion is the 6.5 range i know that it is below 7 in their natural waters but 6.5 is pretty ideal imho.


agreed, i live in an area with extremely hard water and my p's have all been very healthy, my ph is about 7.6 and they have no problems


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

My ph is 7.6, no problems so far....I've never tested for gh or kh


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Obviously, 0ppm Ammonia, 0ppm Nitrite, and 0-40ppm nitrate (try to keep it as low as possible)
Piranhas can tolerate a wide range of PH, mine flucuates between about 7.0 and 6.5 between water changes. The best thing to do is leave your PH alone unless it absolutely needs to be buffered. A steady PH that's not quite ideal is better then one thats going to bounce all over the place when you try to artificially change it.


----------

